# Parental Relationships VS Temperament



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

When analyzing the relationship of different MBTI types, it's easy to find those that conflict the most.

Now, being that some types are more statistically likely to occur than others, it seems intuitively true that certain types would have more restrained relationships with their parents. I'll simply be dividing by Temperaments. If that holds no results, I may compartmentalize further or revise my remarkably simple hypothesis.

If you were very close with your parents, that would mean that, assuming they're alive today, you go out of your way to try and speak with them and have a strong emotional attachment to them.

If they weren't bad, but you weren't close, it simply means that you believe your parents did what they were supposed to, and you'd probably come to their funeral, but you wouldn't consider them very much beyond a parent. Often, parents can be seen as friends. This is not the case for this choice.

If you believe they were bad, then you had a very strained relationship. If they were neglectful or abusive, that could count too, but it may be more beneficial to the poll if we only observe personality conflicts from parents who are trying to help their child, but fail.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

They were fine i guess.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Interesting that NTs are the first to vote. Could mean something. Could mean nothing. I thought NFs would be the most compelled to this topic, really.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Pretty terrible, honestly.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Had quite a few ups and downs, but I certainly wouldn't say they are/were bad.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Do any of you believe a correlation between parental relationships and MBTI types would be likely/sound?


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> Do any of you believe a correlation between parental relationships and MBTI types would be likely/sound?


I think you would also have to take into account the parent's MBTI types. Then of course there are situational differences like divorce or even death.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Yet another poll I cant vote in. My dad was awesome and mom was an emotional Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

Fear Itself said:


> I think you would also have to take into account the parent's MBTI types. Then of course there are situational differences like divorce or even death.


I did account for that. I noted it in the original post, that certain types are more likely than others, meaning that certain interactions for certain types would be more common. That's the point.




NichirenWarrior said:


> Yet another poll I cant vote in. My dad was awesome and mom was an emotional Jekyll and Hyde.


Do you feel either your love for your father or the lack of such for your mother trumps the other? Do your positive or negative feelings come off as more intense or stronger?


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

NichirenWarrior said:


> Yet another poll I cant vote in. My dad was awesome and mom was an emotional Jekyll and Hyde.


To appeal to your emotions to provoke a faster response, if, after you had grown close to your father, you ended up with a different family (for whatever reason, CPS or something), do you think you'd primarily feel as though you missed your father or happy that you got away from your mother?


----------



## Nira (May 30, 2013)

I can't say that we're close, but I think they're not bad.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to make a quick log of all the bad parenting ratios here:

SF - 0
ST - 0.33
NT - 0.22
NF - 0.5

So far, NFs have it the worst.

As for ratios for those who were close with their parents:

SF - 0
ST - 0.67
NT - 0.22
NF - 0.1

STs have it the best.

There's no data on SFs at all.


----------



## FootJoyGolf (Apr 4, 2013)

They aren't terrible. Shouldn't the temperaments be NT, NF, *SJ*, and *SP*?


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

NF, and the options given in this survey are not sufficient to describe the complicated relationship I have with my parents. I love my mom and she worked really hard and sacrificed a lot being a mother, but she also was kind of emotionally and physically abusive to me and really messed up my self-esteem. My dad was an ok dad in the first 10 years of my life but he was always a scumbag to my mom and now he is the scum of the earth in general. I don't talk to him anymore.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, things weren't bad back then. Years later though we're much closer.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

FootJoyGolf said:


> They aren't terrible. Shouldn't the temperaments be NT, NF, *SJ*, and *SP*?


Much too late now. I'm sure I can still make use of the results as they are now.


----------

